# QLD - Moffats - My big, fat, Greek donut



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Hit Moffats this morning hoping for a tuna or something big off the sea floor.

Met Jarryd (sp?) and Tristan in the car park. Jarryd headed off first, into swell that was slightly larger than predicted but still manageable. Watched him miss his first attempt but he was straight back into the saddle and out.

Tristan and I headed out shortly after. Thought I'd timed it perfectly but then took one step too far and suddenly there was no sand under my feet. Still managed to get in and get moving but not the start I was looking for. I'm sure it was very entertaining for Tristan :lol:

We headed out to the blinker. I trolled a laser pro the whole way which remained untouched. Sunrise slight
Y after we reached our spot. Tristan was using bait while I persevered with lures. Tristan managed a few small reefies and had some good runs which didn't make it to the boat. Finished up with a sweet lip for lunch. I got the big fat Greek donut.

Tristan did note a bit of bait around the blinker, but there was definitely no birds swooping or surface action.

Better luck next time.

Joel


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Yeah I don't think I have been for a swim launching at moffats before so that was fun.

I had just polished my kayak and I noticed it slides down the beach now?? What!

Trolled a slimy past the headland on the way to brays, on my new rig for nada. (swims great very promising)

Bottom fished some 4" diesel minnows for a few runs, with no hookup, then lost a good snapper on the surface.

Jagged this on a plastic, changed rigs and put it on live.



Paddled slowly out to the beacon but the conditions were shit. I was getting sea sick queezy in the guts from the conflicting swell directions, it was hard to maintain a slow pace to keep the live bait alive, after about an hour I checked the bait for a second time and it was dead. So I butterflyed it and paddled to the 10m depth out back of moffats did a few laps and got it snagged... So I did a few laps around the snag and it sort of freed up and then for a second I felt a fish on the end (or maybe some reef) but that was it.

The first reef break on the way to rapers was pumping! Like I have never seen at moffats but the landing was effortless.

Felt sick in the guts, still feeling it ! Cant say I had a good day really but I still like seeing the sun come up on the boss' money!.

The end.

Jarrad.


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah, that swell was low but very untidy. I was also a bit queasy, but I think the lack of fish contributed to that.

I was hoping to hook a scad and throw him out live but I got zip for interest all day on my lures.

Joel


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

At least the waters warm for anybody's dip.
Yep the LT's seemed to be very scarce at Moffats at the moment.
I went out Tuesday for Tuna and came home with a donut and also
went out yesterday with my Brother for zip, he did catch a Grinner on his lure though.
Did see one boil at a distance and a decent Tunas' back out of the water.
But they were heading south and I had no chance of catching them.


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm sure they're there. I'm just not skilled/lucky/fish whisperer enough to snag one.

My mojo has forsaken me, but it will be back.

Joel


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

I forgot to mention in the midst of it when I was around the 10m mark just out past the headland a bit, I saw two tunas (fat ones) jumping out of the water 100m in front of me.

But then I was also thinking I feel pretty seedy maybe it was just an optical illusion?

It also looked like the drum lines had been moved further up towards brays or they put some more in? Or they had big ass sharks attached to them either or.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Identical to Paul for yesterday, but at least I did see two metre long tuna between Brays and the headland, very close to me. but no plastics were touched. Tried the bottom at the Blinker for nada, and a total result of seven hours for the same. Hopefully a bit of beer gut disappeared. ;-)


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

All these donuts. Sounds like a Krispy Kreme convention.

Hopefully we can break this run soon.

Joel


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

kayakone said:


> Identical to Paul for yesterday, but at least I did see two metre long tuna between Brays and the headland, very close to me. but no plastics were touched. Tried the bottom at the Blinker for nada, and a total result of seven hours for the same. Hopefully a bit of beer gut disappeared. ;-)


You want to get a new ruler Trev. Biggest ever recorded was 1.47m ;-)


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

salticrak said:


> Up D.I. they are holding low in the water, all caught on 8inch slimies.


Can't say I've ever put my eight inch slimy on a hook


----------



## KyleRoberts (Apr 21, 2014)

I must have launched just after you guys, I saw Tristan's (CaptainCoochin) car in the car park having met him down at Roys Road last month as well as a few other likely looking kayaks owners vehicles laden with roof racks, after launching headed straight east saw a few lonely tuna break the surface for a second then gone, deployed a plastic and within 10 seconds my spool was looking empty by not a bad sized LT, hit the bottom on the way back in for a just legal squire, undersized moses perch and an unlucky pike, was back in on the beach around 7.30, there's definitely more swell around this weekend but still flat morning over all

Cheers
Kyle


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

paulo said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > Identical to Paul for yesterday, but at least I did see two metre long tuna between Brays and the headland, very close to me, but no plastics were touched. Tried the bottom at the Blinker for nada, and a total result of seven hours for the same. Hopefully a bit of beer gut disappeared. ;-)
> ...


Is that for my gut circumference Paul, or the measurement of the longtail I may accidentally hook? I think the former. :shock:


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Think he's saying he saw 2 x 1metre tuna jumping (multiple fish) not a single 2metre long tuna.


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

KyleRoberts said:


> I must have launched just after you guys, I saw Tristan's (CaptainCoochin) car in the car park having met him down at Roys Road last month as well as a few other likely looking kayaks owners vehicles laden with roof racks, after launching headed straight east saw a few lonely tuna break the surface for a second then gone, deployed a plastic and within 10 seconds my spool was looking empty by not a bad sized LT, hit the bottom on the way back in for a just legal squire, undersized moses perch and an unlucky pike, was back in on the beach around 7.30, there's definitely more swell around this weekend but still flat morning over all
> 
> Cheers
> Kyle


Well done mate. We didn't even see a tuna, let alone hook one. Swells weren't big, just a little messy. I'm thinking I'll give the Mooloolah River a go tomorrow, see how the yak goes in closed waters.

Joel


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

I got in around 11am, I didn't have my phone on me and my vhf played up and I truly felt naked out there without either of those safeguards, I should of called it a day early but I had a live bait and that's rare for me so I wanted to give it my best shot, for the last couple hours I was just in bit closer than the beacon in 20m water and I was copping wash over the kayak and decent wind gusts to go with it. I sort of thought the extra chop might give the fish a bit more confidence.

Might have to give the half microwaved whopper burger a miss next trip my head is still foggy from the seasickness.

Nice work on the tuna Kyle I like the underwater drop shot, the water is really clear right now.


----------

